
Medical disrespect - kawera
https://aeon.co/essays/bullying-junior-medical-staff-is-one-way-to-harm-patients
======
taxicabjesus
Medical training used to be something of a hazing ritual. I guess it's better
than it used to be, but the profession still has an arrogance about it...

